# Welche Jigkopf-Gewichte fischt ihr im Rhein?



## sec (31. August 2013)

Hi,

wollte mich mal erkundigen was ihr für Jigkopf-Gewichte im Rhein fischt. Ich bin am Niederrhein um Duisburg herum unterwegs, wo die Strömung i.d.R. sehr stark ist und vermisse des Öfteren den Grundkontakt trotz 20g Jigköpfen. Fische meist schlanke Gummis von 7 bis 14 cm auf Zander entlang der Strömungskante und im Kessel. Was nehmt ihr für Gewichte? Wie hoch geht ihr beim Jigkopf-Gewicht?


Viele Grüße
     sec


----------



## u-see fischer (31. August 2013)

*AW: Welche Jigkopf-Gewichte fischt ihr im Rhein?*

Ich fische zwischen 14g im Buhnenkessel und 28g an besonders tiefen Buhnen mit starker Strömung.
An den meisten Buhnen reich jedoch ein 21g Bleikopf aus.

Meine Gummifische sind nie kleiner als 10cm


----------



## Brettener86 (31. August 2013)

*AW: Welche Jigkopf-Gewichte fischt ihr im Rhein?*

Ich denke das ist sehr unterschiedlich. In der Region Karlsruhe kann man es in der Hauptströmung vergessen wie ich finde. Da reichen manchmal 40g nicht. Wer andere Erfahrungen hat bitte mitteilen. 

An Einläufen kann man gut mit 21g angeln aber zwischen den Buhnen wenn letztere unter Wasser sind... ich wüsste nicht wie das funktionieren soll wenn das Wasser gerademal 2-3m tief ist.

Lg


----------



## siloaffe (31. August 2013)

*AW: Welche Jigkopf-Gewichte fischt ihr im Rhein?*

Ich fische im Bereich Koblenz - Bonn 10-30g 
Beim momentanen Wasserstand fische ich überwiegend 13,16,18g


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (1. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Jigkopf-Gewichte fischt ihr im Rhein?*

War gestern zwischen Worms und Fähre Gernsheim umterwegs, im Buhnenkessel und Strömungskante haben 21 g vällig ausgereicht. Im Haupstrom bleibt so gut wie nichts liegen.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Aurikus (1. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Jigkopf-Gewichte fischt ihr im Rhein?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Ich fische im Bereich Koblenz - Bonn 10-30g
> Beim momentanen Wasserstand fische ich überwiegend 13,16,18g



So sieht's in Köln auch aus!


----------



## Moerser83 (1. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Jigkopf-Gewichte fischt ihr im Rhein?*

Wählt ihr das Blei so schwer aus das es echt liegen bleibt oder das ihr den Bodenkontakt gut spürt?
Also so schwer das ihr den weg des blei entscheiden könnt oder die strömung ihn an die Kanten drückt und ihr ihn dann eichfach wie die Strömung in drückt an Land führt?

Weil der eine macht es und der andere so...


----------



## siloaffe (1. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Jigkopf-Gewichte fischt ihr im Rhein?*

kurzer Grundkontackt reicht völlig aus


----------



## Glasauge (2. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Jigkopf-Gewichte fischt ihr im Rhein?*

Moin Moin,
habe bis zu diesem Jahr auch meist Köpfe zwischen 21 - 28g am Gummi gehabt.
Dieses Jahr bin ich auf 14 - 21g runter und muss sagen, dass diese Gewichte hier am Rhein bei Neuss reichen, um auch erfolgreich an der Strömungskante oder in der Buhne zu fischen.
Die 21g Köpfe sind in der Köderbox nur noch die Ausnahme.
Optimal ist nach meiner Meinung ein Kopf mit 17g.
Das experimentieren mit verschiedenen Jigformen habe ich aufgegeben und hab mich auf den guten alten Rundkopf eingependelt, da ich mit dem den besten Kontakt zum Köder habe, speziell dann, wenn er den Grund erreicht.

Ein weiterer wichtiger Faktor ist die Rute.
Wenn die zu weich ist, wird es, wie allgemein bekannt, schwieriger mit der Kontaktaufnahme zum GuFi.
Ich fische derzeit eine Daiwa R´Nessa mit einem WG von 15-50g und die passt wunderbar zu den leichteren Köpfen.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Stoney0066 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Jigkopf-Gewichte fischt ihr im Rhein?*

Kommt auch immer drauf an ob du vom Land aus fischst oder ob du von der Buhne aus fischen kannst und z.b. die ganze Zeit die Strömungskante abgrasen kannst oder nicht...


----------



## Fr33 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Welche Jigkopf-Gewichte fischt ihr im Rhein?*

Die Tiefe der Buhne macht auch was aus! Meist haben die tieferen Buhnen noch ordentliche Unterströmungen.... da wird der der Jig am Boden noch verdriftet. 

Ich komme je nach Wasserstand mit 14-21Gr klar.... ganz selten muss ne 28er Murmel herhalten.... Standart ist aber meist rund 18Gr.


----------



## DenizJP (5. Oktober 2020)

mal nen Uralt-Thread rauskramen 

gestern versucht mit 5" Keitech und 20gr Jigkopf von der Steinpackungen-Spitze aus parallel zwischen Hauptströmung und Buhne (wo ich die Kante vermutete) auszuwerfen.

ging recht schwer...meistens spürte ich wie der Jigköpf an der Kante entlang gezogen wird und auch kurz vor der Buhne wurde er meist durch die verschiedenen Strömungen rumgewirbelt....
angelt man dort so? kann ich mir schwer vorstellen - oder wo denkt ihr lag mein Fehler?

Geangelt habe ich bei Gernsheim.



EDIT: les grad woanders - 20-28gr an der Kante und 10-18gr in der Buhne. Da war ich wohl eventuell zu leicht unterwegs...


----------



## jkc (5. Oktober 2020)

Moin, das ist enorm von den Strömungsverhältnissen und der Wassertiefe vor Ort abhängig. Es gibt flache, ruhige Buhnen da reichen 7g und es gibt tiefe Buhnen mit starker Strömung, da kommt man mit 40g nicht runter...
Wenn da soviel Strömung ist, dass Du mit 20g Probleme hast, sollte die Strömungskante optisch deutlich zu erkennen sein, zumindest wenn nicht zuviel Wind ist.

Grüße JK


----------



## DenizJP (6. Oktober 2020)

ich werd nächstes Mal 15-30gr Jigköpfe mitnehmen und mich rantasten wo wieviel gebraucht wird.


----------



## ragbar (7. Oktober 2020)

Ich nehm 5-7gr, jigge nicht mehr und leiere nur, weil mir die Abreisserei a.d. S.geht.


----------

